# Volumen bajo de audio en excitador FM



## JoseMercado (Feb 13, 2014)

Hola amigos como estan? soy muy nuevo en esto, y tengo una duda con respecto al audio de mi radio, el mismo sale muy bajo, tengo un procesador m31 el ultimo que sacaron, sale en estereo pero el volumen es bajo, cuando lo intento subir un poco mas satura, y lo tengo que bajar bastante y depende los temas por ahi se pasa el audio de estereo a mono al aire, en algunos sintonizadores y tengo que estar regulandolo(subiendo un poco el volumen para que se pase a estereo), que podría hacer para tener mas volumen.. 

Espero que me entiendan me enrede un poco !

Perdonen mi ignorancia !

desde ya muchas gracias !


----------



## exetv (Feb 13, 2014)

ya regulaste el nivel de entrada del exitador?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 13, 2014)

Hola caro JoseMercado , lo que se passa es que tu procesador y generador de estereo M31 estas fornindo un senal MPX insuficiente para excitar correctamente lo transmissor de RF , donde la solución es : ayustar de modo aumentar la salida MPX del procesador M31 o ayustar de modo aumentar la sensibilidad de entrada del transmissor de RF. Quízaz unas fotos de los dos equipos ( incluso fotos internas) sea mas facil para nosotros poder ayudar a quitar tu enquietaciones.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## exetv (Feb 13, 2014)

fijate en bajar los niveles de entada de audio del procesador y aumentar la ganancia del audio del exitador, saludos


----------



## JoseMercado (Feb 13, 2014)

Hola, gracias por la pronta respuesta, intente de todas maneras regular las entradas del audio, pero igual.. el volumen es bajo, y me dificulta salir estereo, te adjunto unas fotos del procesador y del exitador...

 DSC_0003.jpg  EXITADOR
 DSC_0004.jpg  EXITADOR

DSC_0005.jpg  PROCESADOR
 DSC_0006.jpg PROCESADOR

las partes de atras tienen reguladores y las entradas de los diferentes cables..

Si necesitas que saque una mejor foto de alguna zona en particular me avisas...

nuevamente muchas gracias


----------



## elgriego (Feb 13, 2014)

Hola JoseMercado,El Que compra todo importado!!!.Si ese es el nuevo exitador de M31,Evidentemente los muchachos perdieron el norte,que engendro diabolico,debe tirar 15w como max calculo,ni blindages,ni filtro de armonicos ,ni nada!Todabia no vino la CnC...
Dejemos de tirar mala onda ,El eng ,digo el exitador ,con audio directo ,tiene un sonido decente! o tambien se escucha bajo,de ser asi ,abria que sacar una buena foto en detalle del sintetizador,a ver si nos damos cuenta como esta realizada  la parte de modulacion ,y de esa manera realizar las modificaciones pertinentes ,para aumentar el nivel de modulacion del equipo,en caso que el exitador tenga buen sonido ,con audio directo de la consola ,deberas reclamar ,por la garantia del procesador o intentar descular su funcionamiento y proceder a su reparacion,Nosotros los muchachos del foro,en ese caso trataremos de ayudarte ,pero debo decirte ,que vas a necesitar algunos instrumentos ,como generador de audio,osciloscopio etc y una solida base tecnica,para comprender el funcionamiento de este bicho.

Saludos Atte El Griego.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 14, 2014)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola JoseMercado,El Que compra todo importado!!!.Si ese es el nuevo exitador de M31,Evidentemente los muchachos perdieron el norte,que engendro diabolico,debe tirar 15w como max calculo,ni blindages,ni filtro de armonicos ,ni nada!Todabia no vino la CnC...
> Dejemos de tirar mala onda ,El eng ,digo el exitador ,con audio directo ,tiene un sonido decente! o tambien se escucha bajo,de ser asi ,abria que sacar una buena foto en detalle del sintetizador,a ver si nos damos cuenta como esta realizada  la parte de modulacion ,y de esa manera realizar las modificaciones pertinentes ,para aumentar el nivel de modulacion del equipo,en caso que el exitador tenga buen sonido ,con audio directo de la consola ,deberas reclamar ,por la garantia del procesador o intentar descular su funcionamiento y proceder a su reparacion,Nosotros los muchachos del foro,en ese caso trataremos de ayudarte ,pero debo decirte ,que vas a necesitar algunos instrumentos ,como generador de audio,osciloscopio etc y una solida base tecnica,para comprender el funcionamiento de este bicho.
> 
> Saludos Atte El Griego.


Caro Elgriego hasto donde pude mirar lo procesador de audio agregado a un generador de estereo es lo M31 ( mui prolijo) y lo excitador o generador de RF es casero (por sinal  malo armado). Yo no pude indentificar en lo excitador o generador de RF un potenciometro de ganancia de audio en la targeta PLL , haora en lo processador de audio agregado con generador estereo M31 hay muchos potenciometros (incluso todos lacrados en fabrica) , pero desafortunadamente ni tengo ideia de qual ayustar . Quizaz la fabrica M31 pueda fornir esa informazión de qual potenciometro ayusta lo nivel de salida MPX.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## claudio230 (Feb 21, 2014)

Ese no es el nuevo excitador M31 solo el procesador es M31 y se ve que con ese excitador trucho no puede hacer maravillas, yo dejaría al procesador en paz y tiraria a la basura el excitador que tiene pinta de ser retrucho y por ahi vos le das MPX pero el PLL no tiene la capacidad de desviar +-75Khz


----------



## Americo8888 (Feb 25, 2014)

JoseMercado dijo:


> Hola, gracias por la pronta respuesta, intente de todas maneras regular las entradas del audio, pero igual.. el volumen es bajo, y me dificulta salir estereo, te adjunto unas fotos del procesador y del exitador...
> 
> DSC_0003.jpg EXITADOR
> DSC_0004.jpg EXITADOR
> ...


 
Jejejejeje, me da mucha risa cuando veo placas de circuitos con los integrados limados y/o borrados, eso "estaría bien" hace 20 o 30 años!!!, hoy en dia con el internet cada vez mas cerca de la gente, ya no hay secretos o sabiondos exclusivos, hoy en dia gente curiosa puede hasta armar un Tx digital de audio y video con menos de 50 Doláres .


----------



## elgriego (Feb 25, 2014)

Americo8888 dijo:


> Jejejejeje, me da mucha risa cuando veo placas de circuitos con los integrados limados y/o borrados, eso "estaría bien" hace 20 o 30 años!!!, hoy en dia con el internet cada vez mas cerca de la gente, ya no hay secretos o sabiondos exclusivos, hoy en dia gente curiosa puede hasta armar un Tx digital de audio y video con menos de 50 Doláres .



Hola es cierto ,en parte es asi,salvo que utilicen algun pic bloqueado,con lo cual ,solo con internet no basta,en ese momento es necesario saber un poquito mas.



Saludos.


----------

